# Advice on Above Ground Reno Setup



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm starting my back yard renovation (5800sq ft) this June and need to come up with an irrigation plan. I currently have 2 bibs, one is not piped in yet, as I'm finishing running the 3/4" pex from the inlet. The other is currently 1/2" and I was thinking about switching it to 3/4". I'm attempting to draw up the property to make planning easier. I was wondering what else I should post to find out what and how many sprinklers/nozzles/hoses I should use. Also if anyone could tell me if the 1/2" pipe for the 1st bib should be switched to the 3/4". Thanks for any and all tips/suggestions.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For a Reno, you don't need high qty of water. You need the ability to water frequently to keep the soil moist. 4 zone timers to the bibs with multiple hoses around will work.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

@g-man Do you buy separate hoses, or buy tubing and attach couplings? How do I figure out which sprinklers to get? I was thinking MP30090's and MP3000360's along with Hunter Pro sprays and some flow thru spike bases. Would those be good? If so, should I order a few to see how they work with my pressure and gpm? Thanks again man.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

TreyDoc said:


> @g-man Do you buy separate hoses, or buy tubing and attach couplings? How do I figure out which sprinklers to get? I was thinking MP30090's and MP3000360's along with Hunter Pro sprays and some flow thru spike bases. Would those be good? If so, should I order a few to see how they work with my pressure and gpm? Thanks again man.


That's all up to you and how much money you want to spend. The MP3000's put out some water, id start with a water test to see how much GPM your hose Bibb can put out.

Heres the specs on GPM the MP3000s


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ for a Reno a couple of simple oscillating sprinkler like this will work.









You can go with Hunter, but that's a complete design process. What are you goals?


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

@Ballistic Thanks for the heads up. I'm pickin through lawn journals and noticed these (or variations of these) have been used a lot. I only get about 7gpm out of the 1st bib, not sure on the second yet.

@g-man Awesome. Would these be ok? https://www.lowes.com/pd/Melnor-4000-0-sq-ft-Oscillating-Spike-Lawn-Sprinkler/1000734028 My goals are to use them for killing everything off, for dragging and leveling, fallowing, getting the seed to germinate, and keep the grass properly watered after, especially during the summers.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Also, do you buy a bunch of hoses, or buy tubing and make your own?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I bought tractor supply cheap hoses. Those sprinkler might work too. The timer is the key. Some are not very flexible with multiple waterings, like every 3hrs.


----------

